# Winter hat under helmet



## bob_m (May 17, 2013)

Does anyone have any good suggestions? I am looking for something that is thin but will cover the ears. Thanks


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

Just get a cheap (thin) beanie from WallyWorld. I saw them there the other day for 2.99.

That's what I wear when I ride on cold temps, keeps the noggin and ears warm. Mine isn't from wallyworld, but it's about the same thickness.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Same here, a beanie or if its real cold like -10 I use a small thin hat.


----------



## YetiBear (Dec 2, 2004)

UnderArmor makes a thin warm beanie that fits under my helmet nicely. Not a big buyer of UnderArmor because it doesn't seem to fit me like it does the models. It seems to make me look a little more bubbly than those ripped football heroes, but I do like the hat.


----------



## authalic (Apr 8, 2005)

I mostly used a fleece headband with ear-warmer flaps last winter, but I have a thin balaclava that works better in colder temperatures. It fits under my helmet and keeps the wind off my ears and neck.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Fleece or merino wool are good fabrics. Close fitting, beanie style works well


----------



## RDMTB-rider (Sep 7, 2013)

You can get cycle specific hats that are thin and go under your helmet. I have a Specialized one.


----------



## Nail Every Trail (Sep 28, 2012)

check out ski/snowboard companies stuff. I have a Burton piece I wear under my bike and snow helmet.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Amazon.com: Carhartt Men's Fleece 2 In 1 Headwear, Moss, One Size: Clothing


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

I prefer the the Pearl Izumi Barrier skull cap. Thin enough for under the helmet and plenty warm. About $20 but will last.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I have a fleece cycling cap I found on EBay. Too warm above 40 degrees or so but awesome when I need it.


----------



## bob_m (May 17, 2013)

Dirty $anchez said:


> Amazon.com: Carhartt Men's Fleece 2 In 1 Headwear, Moss, One Size: Clothing


I like the stuff fro Carhartt, too bad there are all one size fits most. Thanks all for the comments.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

The Icebreaker Pocket Beanie 200. Quality merino wool heat regulation for $25. Fits nicely under my helmet.
Merino glove liners rock for the colder days, under your gloves.


----------



## Jocko8752 (May 7, 2012)

azjonboy said:


> I prefer the the Pearl Izumi Barrier skull cap. Thin enough for under the helmet and plenty warm. About $20 but will last.


+1 to this! I have the exact same skull cap from Pearl Izumi. I am bald and ride in Connecticut down to about 30 degrees. I know, that's not that cold, but I haven't really tested it at colder temps. The skull cap is amazing - it has "ear flaps" but I usually fold them up after about 20 minutes because it's too warm. The cap is very thin and presents no issues with wearing under a helmet. It's also "dry fit" so it wicks the moisture off your head. For a bald guy, this is exactly what I need for riding in temps below 45 degrees.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I have a very thin merino Icebreaker toque, and a thicker fleece toque. Depends how cold. They can get soaked with sweat so having 2 along is a good idea on a longer ride.

Say toque, say it, say it!


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

a buff works well..thin, yet keeps ya warm.

Buff® USA: The Original Multifunctional Headwear


----------



## literally (Apr 14, 2013)

I've been happy with gator brand products. closed cell neoprene keeps the wind and cold out yet absorbs sweat without making you cold.

Face/Head Protection | Gator Sports


----------



## speeding (Sep 22, 2013)

+1 on the Walmart beanie. I wear it all winter normally, put the helmet over it when it's time to ride.


----------



## authalic (Apr 8, 2005)

The balaclava that I use in coldest weather is an older version of this one:

Headwear

It's very thin, and windproof. It's hard to fit any insulation under a tightly fitting helmet, but if you have your ears and sweaty head covered by a windproof layer, you'll stay much warmer.

This was discussed on another thread, and somebody brought up the topic of ski helmets. They're protective and made to be worn by people moving fast in cold weather.


----------



## ti-triodes (Jun 25, 2008)

Man, I thought you guys were a hardy bunch till authalic mentioned a balaclava. That's what I use when it gets really cold. You can lose a heck of a lot of body heat from your head. You body has todo a lot of extra work if it has to provide the energy to exercise as well as keep itself properly regulated in the winter.
It's one of the reasons why you can feel a little more tired after a winter ride.


----------



## carverboy (Sep 5, 2009)

I use a Pro Tec brand helmet linner. Most snow sport companys make something similar.
Pro-Tec - Skull Cap - Black - Accessories - Snow


----------

